# CPC Results



## annamatej (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My CPC results were posted last Saturday, but I have yet to receive the hard copy in the mail. I took the test 6/21 and I heard that most people receive the mailed results a few days after the score has been posted online. Is it bad that I haven't gotten them yet? Thanks!


----------



## chesmith (Jul 6, 2014)

I took and passed my test on 6/21 also but I have not received any hard copy yet. I was told all is good if it is on the site.


----------

